# clover seed



## arkansasbee (Dec 22, 2003)

MBS Seed out of Denton, TX has hubam clover seed, ball clover seed, buckwheat, and other seed varieties. Their phone is 940-387-2701. They only have about 20 50# sacks of Hubam left.


----------



## beekeeper1 (Jan 31, 2010)

What is their price for 50 lbs?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

What is the reason for the hubam? 

vs yellow sweet, white dutch or crimson

Just curious, because I've never seen much about his variety.

Thanks.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

KevinR said:


> What is the reason for the hubam?
> 
> vs yellow sweet, white dutch or crimson
> 
> ...


Hubam and ball clover are annuals. If planted in the fall (maybe early spring), you should get a bloom that year. Most other clovers, like the crimson, are bi-annuals. They grow the first year, bloom the second, then die.

HTH,
Shane


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I though crimson was considered an annual? John


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

jmgi said:


> I though crimson was considered an annual? John


This is my first year growing crimson clover, but I am pretty sure it is a bi annual.

Shane


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

If you plant crimson clover in the fall it will bloom in the early part of next summer. Do you know what they are charging for the hubam?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Jon11 said:


> If you plant crimson clover in the fall it will bloom in the early part of next summer. Do you know what they are charging for the hubam?


Thanks for the clarification,

Turner Seeds charged $3.00 a pound for the hubam. 

Shane


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Jon11 said:


> If you plant crimson clover in the fall it will bloom in the early part of next summer. Do you know what they are charging for the hubam?


Hey Jon,

I planted my crimson clover late winter, any chance it will bloom this year?

Shane


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Bah, wish I knew there was an annual clover that bloomed. I would have bought a bunch.

Any info on how much nectar is produced?

Any other annual clovers worth looking at?


----------



## Jon11 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm not sure what crimson clover planted in late winter will do. There's a chance it will bloom. My only experience with crimson clover was a cover crop planted in the fall. It's beautiful when it blooms, you can look up a picture on google. The bees are attracted to it, and it makes good honey. One downfall is that the bloom period isn't that long, and if it is rainy weather the bees may not be able to work it to its full potential


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Jon11 said:


> I'm not sure what crimson clover planted in late winter will do. There's a chance it will bloom. My only experience with crimson clover was a cover crop planted in the fall. It's beautiful when it blooms, you can look up a picture on google. The bees are attracted to it, and it makes good honey. One downfall is that the bloom period isn't that long, and if it is rainy weather the bees may not be able to work it to its full potential


Thanks Jon,

I was not expecting any blooms this year. The possibility of some is a bonus.

Shane


----------

